# TV Aerial



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello again, have finished the install of 12v socket to bed area, power supply to rear of fridge for cooling fans, TV bracket to the base of overhead cabinets in the bed area of our 57 plate Adria Twin, and all made easier by the knowledge of the helpful guys on the Forum.

So now next question, am about to install the aerial above the wardrobe, am I missing something ? Does the top panel of the wardrobe come away, or do I have to drill through it to access the bolts on the aerial. I have removed the first panel, the one with the rail attached, expecting to find an access panel cut away !! That would be too easy.

Thanks


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

bump


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We all need a bit (lot) more information. What sort of aeriel are you fitting? What are these top panels that you are refering to? Photos would be helpful. What motorhome is it? Very unlikely that the manufacturer will have built in anything ready for an aeriel.

A couple of years ago I fitted a Status aeriel with the push up pole, so it had to go in the wardrobe. No bolts required - just cut the necessary hole and the fittings clamped the pole above and below the roof. Just follow the instructions and all will be ok. Make sure that there is sufficient room above the roof for the aeriel to rotate fully at the location before cutting the hole!

DavidL


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Morning David

Sorry for lack of info. it's an Adria Twin 57 plate. The panels I am referring to are the top part of the wardrobe. There is the normal top of the carcass, with an additional thicker panel attached to it to hold the clothes rail.

The aerial is a Max View Gazelle. having given it some thought I can see no alternative than to make holes in the top of the wardrobe, but these will be covered up when I refit the thicker panel.

If anybody has any better ides please let me know, fitting it tonight, weather permitting.

Many thanks


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes you will need to make a suitable hole in your wardrobe.
Take care not to allow the aerial to overshadow any solar panel which even some of the best engineers have been known to do. I have heard of people drilling up from the wardrobe, for an ideal placing of the cable but this could result in arriving at a point where it is difficult to seal with Sikaflex.

Alan


----------

